# SUV Wanted



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone have for sale, or know some-one who is selling, a good condition SUV? We are coming down to Murcia mid September and wanted a Spanish registered vehicle. We would like something like, Hyundai Tuscon, Kia Sportage, Freelander, that type thing, mid size, not a big 'bus'. 
We'd need it bringing back here to the UK as we'll be driving down with our dog.
We are registered with the usual LHD dealers in the UK, but thought we had one, then the agreed price went up 500 quid so the deal is off! 
Thank you.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor.

Fill your boots!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just out of interest, why are you called Monkey Hangers? Are you from Hartlepool?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just out of interest, why are you called Monkey Hangers? Are you from Hartlepool?


Well spotted, yes we are!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Fill your boots![/QUOTE]

Thanks for that! I have been looking on there, but as we don't speak much Spanish, I was hoping I'd get contact from an Expat, maybe a returning one, or some-one who knows some-one, you know how it goes?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

OK Here's an English speaking car finder:

Vehicle Request


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

country boy said:


> OK Here's an English speaking car finder:
> 
> Vehicle Request


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Further Complication*

I am now researching if I can actually legally buy a Spanish registered car here in the UK. Seems I need my NIE number to change the registration to my name once in Spain and pay the 4% tax, but I wanted the car here in the UK so I can drive down in September with our dog. She's done a flight from USA to UK and it was a trauma for her that I don't want to repeat. (Don't have NIE yet)
So, has anyone bought a Spanish registered car in the UK who can tell me if it can be done? I am still looking at using a LHD car supermarket for the purchase, but they don't give much info on the actual transfer of ownership, getting insured etc.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Monkey Hangers said:


> I am now researching if I can actually legally buy a Spanish registered car here in the UK. Seems I need my NIE number to change the registration to my name once in Spain and pay the 4% tax, but I wanted the car here in the UK so I can drive down in September with our dog. She's done a flight from USA to UK and it was a trauma for her that I don't want to repeat. (Don't have NIE yet)
> So, has anyone bought a Spanish registered car in the UK who can tell me if it can be done? I am still looking at using a LHD car supermarket for the purchase, but they don't give much info on the actual transfer of ownership, getting insured etc.....



Natalie, one of the posters on here and a good friend of mine did it. She doesnt get time to come here often, but if you PM her, I'm sure she'll tell you all about it. I do know it wasnt easy or quick!!

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: natalieml

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You really might be better off with a one-way van hire ... weren't you asking about that earlier or was that someone else?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You really might be better off with a one-way van hire ... weren't you asking about that earlier or was that someone else?


the one way van idea is a good one - & it comes up a lot


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Natalie, one of the posters on here and a good friend of mine did it. She doesnt get time to come here often, but if you PM her, I'm sure she'll tell you all about it. I do know it wasnt easy or quick!!
> 
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: natalieml
> 
> Jo xxx


I _knew_ someone here had..............I just couldn't remember who.........


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You really might be better off with a one-way van hire ... weren't you asking about that earlier or was that someone else?


Yes I was, it is also a possibilty, but we are weighing up all our options.:juggle: (I have kind of fallen for a Hyundai Tuscon......)

Thanks Jo Jo I have sent Natalie a message.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

A friend of ours bought a Granada registered Nissan Patrol in London and brought it down. Turned out when he got here it had debts, including 4 years back road tax and on top of that it failed the ITV because it had the wrong tyres....be very careful if you go down that route!
A lot of Spanish reg cars in the UK are there because their previous owners have done a runner


----------

